# iphone wont connect to itunes



## bornet brown (Jun 25, 2008)

hello bornet brown i have an i phone and it wont connect to itunes is and the phone is with another company not the original company.


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

welcome to TSG, bornet brown 

this is the introductions forum....a place to introduce yourself, not your problem.

many forums have "stickies" posted at the top of them...it's a good idea to read them: they have a lot of valuable information

i'm moving this to a forum where you should get some help. if you'd like to return to the introductions forum, start a thread and tell everyone a bit about yourself.


----------



## jjmcmahon7 (Jul 1, 2008)

bornet,

Do you have some more information about your situation so that i could help you? Perhaps an error message or some other type of information. Thanks.


----------

